# Could a ride share union actually work? Poll attached, post away.



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Sitting on the sidelines while I wait for the snow to melt. I have wondered if a ride share union could ever work. My thoughts are the following, and I am just looking for other opinions. Don't worry nothing is going to happen anytime soon. However, the uber/lyft employees that troll these boards will take notice.

Benefits:
No more wage cuts, union drivers establish what the pay rate needs to be in the region. Of course, this requires that enough drivers sign up. 
Government contracts. I have been on the receiving end of govt (union) wages doing landscape work at a military base. Let me tell you, you are going to like it. I forget the term, but everyone that works in on or for gets a pretty high wage.
Collective pricing on fleet gas, car insurance, repairs, breakdown, AAA etc.
Potential for retirement, pension, etc.
Establish Union lots, real toilets, food, lounge etc.

Negatives:
You are a member of a union
you are going to have to pay to have benefits
scabs and strikes tend to follow unions like peanut butter and jelly
Establishment of standards, may keep some of you off the road, or out of the union if they have any standards or requirements to membership.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dara khosrowshahi 
I would like to know Dara's thoughts on this.



dryverjohn said:


> the uber/lyft employees that troll these boards will take notice.
> 
> .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The Davis Bacon Act applies to government contracts.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> The Davis Bacon Act applies to government contracts.


There it is, prevailing wage.
Thank you

The Davis-Bacon Act applies to *contractors* and *subcontractors* performing work on federal or *District of Columbia contracts*. The Davis-Bacon Act prevailing wage provisions apply to the "Related Acts," under which federal agencies assist construction projects through grants, loans, *loan guarantees*, and insurance.

You are going to like prevailing wage, especially in high cost areas.


----------



## Dara khosrowshahi (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello everyone, thanks for inviting me to this thread.

Although Uber will keep the partnership it has with it's drivers as an IC status, somewhere in the long run, I don't see why a worker's union will not be established to represent our partners' interests.

However, you must understand that unionization has it's downfalls too. One being drivers will lose the independence of operating their business in their own terms.

Although I assume that most members on this forum are in favor of unionization, I highly doubt that it's the sentiment in the rest of our driver partner community.

Keep the ideas flowing, I would love to hear them all and give my opinion on matters (Except for some issues I'm not allowed to discuss for security reasons).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Hello everyone, thanks for inviting me to this thread.
> 
> Although Uber will keep the partnership it has with it's drivers as an IC status, somewhere in the long run, I don't see why a worker's union will not be established to represent our partners' interests.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm thinking those robots will be a pretty compliant bunch too.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Hello everyone, thanks for inviting me to this thread.
> 
> Although Uber will keep the partnership it has with it's drivers as an IC status, somewhere in the long run, I don't see why a worker's union will not be established to represent our partners' interests.
> 
> ...


 In the mean time, bend over partners we are coming up with more ways to lower your wages and increase our profits. We started at 20% of the fare and are now exceeding 50% of the fare for Uber. Do you like the 3rd logo and gift card idea, now minors and felons will easily be able to obtain rides. You will be hitting more schools and we are working with prisons to give an Uber gift card out to recently freed criminals. Uber is looking out for you, like a pedophile on a playground.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> In the mean time, bend over partners we are coming up with more ways to lower your wages and increase our profits. We started at 20% of the fare and are now exceeding 50% of the fare for Uber. Do you like the 3rd logo and gift card idea, now minors and felons will easily be able to obtain rides. You will be hitting more schools and we are working with prisons to give an Uber gift card out to recently freed criminals. Uber is looking out for you, like a pedophile on a playground.


Giving rides to kids and ex-cons is not a problem. Their money is as good as anyone else's. The problem is the liability of having minors and possibly violent people in the car... all of which Uber said it didn't give two ****s about when they allowed account holders to order rides for non-account holders.

Stop trying to change the world.... you place on the food chain is way to insignificant to matter. Just pay more... that's really all we want.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Illegal to drive minors and driver safety with anonymous riders is the issue. If there was a credit card on file, we would know possibly who killed the uber driver or robbed them. With a gift card, it could be Elvis or Bin Laden.


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

You don’t need an actual Union. You just need drivers to unite and strike from time to time for higher rates per mile.


----------



## Dara khosrowshahi (Dec 10, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> In the mean time, bend over partners we are coming up with more ways to lower your wages and increase our profits. We started at 20% of the fare and are now exceeding 50% of the fare for Uber. Do you like the 3rd logo and gift card idea, now minors and felons will easily be able to obtain rides. You will be hitting more schools and we are working with prisons to give an Uber gift card out to recently freed criminals. Uber is looking out for you, like a pedophile on a playground.


Morning partner!

I thoroughly read your concerns and I would love to address them the best I can.

Upfront pricing was implemented to ensure that drivers will earn based on the time and distance traveled, thus being more consistent. As far as Uber's commissions, when you think of our take being in the negatives on some trips, by taking slightly more on other trips, things balance themselves out. If we were to take a fixed amount for every trip, including our promotional fares, we wouldn't be able to sustain our growth. By being flexible with our commissions, we manage to expand our ridership base, while at the same time, paying our partners for their time and distance traveled.

As for the gift card idea, one must understand that we offer reliable transportation regardless of one's background. As long as you follow our community guidelines and exercise caution when dealing with the general public, this will benefit us and you in the long run by expanding our customer base.

All the best,


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Hello everyone, thanks for inviting me to this thread.
> 
> Although Uber will keep the partnership it has with it's drivers as an IC status, somewhere in the long run, I don't see why a worker's union will not be established to represent our partners' interests.
> 
> ...


-----------------------

Mr. Khosrowshahi --- I sincerely hope that this is a true account and you are Ubers top Executive.
I wish to discuss Ubers current M.O. of deactivating drivers for absurd reasons, without notice or adequate cause. Uber has lost many good drivers and given no explanation for the dismissals . Drivers have the right to know the reasons for the deactivation and , also, be given a chance to defend their position. Many thousands of dollars are spent by Uber on bringing in new drivers when thousands of excellent drivers have been "removed" from the drivers base for unknown reasons. When reasons such as " ratings too low" are used for deactivation, I strongly question this as adequate. Passenger ratings are too subjective to be held to such importance. Too many paxs give a false rating and reason so they will receive a comp from the company. However, the drivers rating is destroyed. Many drivers on this forum were deactivated for DUI's with no opportunity to defend their position. I agree that passengers should be protected from a drunk driver but too many of these drivers are accused of being drunk by a paxs when they actually have not been drinking. I feel that any pax that accuses a driver of being impaired has to state such on the phone and be held accountable for their accusation. The current procedure makes it to easy for these charges to be made.
Please consider looking into this matter and open a re-hiring phase to allow these deactivated drivers to re-enter the Uber organization. Uber has lost many excellent drivers because of the current procedures. 
Thank you


----------



## Dara khosrowshahi (Dec 10, 2018)

Good morning KK2929 ,

Thank you for a well thought of and detailed inquiry and I hope my response below answers your question to your satisfaction.

It's a sad fact that Über has suffered significantly from lack of driver retention. Be it drivers quitting within a few months for better opportunities, personal reasons and legitimate deactivations, the driver partner door is always revolving.

That being said, I would like to address the deactivation myth once and for all.

We simply do not deactivate drivers permanently for no reason. Period. We do restrict access to the app temporarily as we investigate claims and allegations, but the final decision is a well thought of and at times an inevitable outcome.

While our deactivation rate has decreased significantly this year, by up to 4% from last time I checked, you must understand that our support team deals with hundreds of thousands of cases a year and at times, things do become burdensome. That's when certain unavoidable mistakes happen, and I would like to extend my sincerest apology for any mishaps.

Driving under the intoxication claims are actually not as common as you think, and when they do happen, we have no choice but to temporarily restrict a driver's access to the account to protect riders, at the same time deferring liability on our part. Almost all of our partners gain access to the app shortly after and we encourage them to stop by a greenlight hub to expedite the investigation process.

I have implemented many procedures, including hiring more support staff, extending the reach of our greenlight hubs and a faster response to claims, to address the massive amount of task we face to keep the app running smoothly.

Contrary to what I've read on this forum, we do benefit from retaining experienced drivers as opposed to bringing new ones on board. But since our turnover rate has historically been high, we have no choice but to bring in more drivers to keep the riders' wait time at a minimum.

Thank you for your hard work and dedication.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Good morning KK2929 ,
> 
> Thank you for a well thought of and detailed inquiry and I hope my response below answers your question to your satisfaction.
> 
> ...


Damn!
Nice explanation.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Right wing media has done a tremendous job of convincing the middle class that Unions are bad. Even despite the fact that as the unions went, so did the middle class. Too many people think they're exceptional and think they can "break the code" themselves and will eventually be in a position of wealth. Some of my best paying jobs were union jobs, but they also were not without issues. I haven't read the entire thread yet, but I'm sure there are already a few comments that come across like a right-wing echo chamber.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> One being drivers will lose the independence of operating their business in their own terms.


Dear Dara khosrowshahi ,

If this is my own business to operate, my rate to schlep your entitled drunk snowflakes around will be $1.50/mile and $0.50/minute, not the bullshit you recently cut rates to.

Can't wait to see your IPO fail spectacularly.

Yours in Christ

Troy


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Hello everyone, thanks for inviting me to this thread.
> .


Your going to have to give up the Ghost for me and others to believe it's really you.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I don't know if a union or association would work. One sticking point as I see it are dues. How to be fair with it. Many of the drivers are part time working one or two days a week, perhaps a few evenings. Should they pay the same amount as those driving full time.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Morning partner!
> 
> I thoroughly read your concerns and I would love to address them the best I can.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, upfront pricing is creating a very large pool for a significant class action lawsuit on behalf of any riders that have been taken advantage of with this latest Uber scheme. I frequently have 6 or more miles to complete trips after I have dropped off passengers. How does this scheme work? The passenger is charged for a destination that is farther than their actual destination. Driver is paid on actual miles traveled and time. Uber pockets the additional 6 miles, due to upfront pricing, without having to compensate the driver in any way. It is brilliant, but I have caught on and been documenting every trip that I personally have taken, that satisfies this belief. I have notified Uber support and my request to charge accurately was dismissed. The, we are a growing startup business was quoted. I don't know if I'll make any money off this class action, but it is going to be a large one. I am just curious if this is something that is done in multiple markets. If so, this is going to be really big. Good luck, you have been warned. Why am I arguing with a bot? or better yet an ant?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Good morning KK2929 ,
> 
> Thank you for a well thought of and detailed inquiry and I hope my response below answers your question to your satisfaction.
> 
> ...


------------------------------
I agree that DUI's are very serious but false claims are also serious. I am requesting that Uber/you start a re-activation process for drivers. Let them defend themselves to a neutral panel. I thought that Uber had agreed to have an appeals panel for drivers when they were deactivated. It was agreed upon by the previous CEO but I have never seen evidence that one exist . Uber uses the excuse that once deactivated, it cannot be reversed. You have to agree that excuse is absurd. Uber has lost many excellent drivers that are professionals and take pride in their work. 
IMO - DUI claims should only be done over the phone and immediately after a ride. If it is a true claim, the pax will not hesitate to verbally file a complain and speak to an Uber rep that is trained to handle high stress issues. I agree that a DUI driver needs to be pulled off the road but care to make certain the claim is not false, needs to be used, also. These drivers are trying to earn a living. They need to be protected. also, and I mean by Uber. There are always two+ sides to every issue and Ubers attitude that the paxs is always correct is no longer appropriate.

Again -- I am requesting that Uber/you open a program to reactivate drivers that have been "fired". You can call it the Second Chance Program. You wish to spread good will with new management and a new approach -- start with this, please. Thank you.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> I don't know if a union or association would work. One sticking point as I see it are dues. How to be fair with it. Many of the drivers are part time working one or two days a week, perhaps a few evenings. Should they pay the same amount as those driving full time.


Those are details that would have to be worked out. Most likely the part timers would not join the union and would not be eligible for the benefits. Uber and Lyft could pay them less without worrying about union members going on strike. If there are enough of them, the Union would not work. Lyft is now promoting, earn $1,000 a month in extra income, remember when that used to be $1250 in a week? They (U/L) want part timers, full time, organized drivers are a threat. Too close to being employees.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Why doesn't the poll have a yes option?


----------



## Dara khosrowshahi (Dec 10, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> I agree that DUI's are very serious but false claims are also serious. I am requesting that Uber/you start a re-activation process for drivers. Let them defend themselves to a neutral panel. I thought that Uber had agreed to have an appeals panel for drivers when they were deactivated. It was agreed upon by the previous CEO but I have never seen evidence that one exist . Uber uses the excuse that once deactivated, it cannot be reversed. You have to agree that excuse is absurd. Uber has lost many excellent drivers that are professionals and take pride in their work.
> IMO - DUI claims should only be done over the phone and immediately after a ride. If it is a true claim, the pax will not hesitate to verbally file a complain and speak to an Uber rep that is trained to handle high stress issues. I agree that a DUI driver needs to be pulled off the road but care to make certain the claim is not false, needs to be used, also. These drivers are trying to earn a living. They need to be protected. also, and I mean by Uber. There are always two+ sides to every issue and Ubers attitude that the paxs is always correct is no longer appropriate.
> 
> Again -- I am requesting that Uber/you open a program to reactivate drivers that have been "fired". You can call it the Second Chance Program. You wish to spread good will with new management and a new approach -- start with this, please. Thank you.


KK2929 Hello again,

I've received your request in my inbox and I'm going to respond to it along with this one.

The deactivation of a driver for certain issues would permanently place their information on a database which cannot be reinstated. I'm sorry to say this, but I do not have the power to reactivate such drivers. We've invested significantly in our support and risk management teams and that action would severely undermine their purpose.

I've received multiple such requests over the last few hours, and that's the final reasonable answer I can give you.

I did not deny the fact that certain wrongful deactivations have taken place and we've lost some great drivers. But taking each individual case on this forum would put me in a vulnerable position with the company and my support team.

I took over a company that was swamped with scandals and a very bad public image. Moving forward my goal would be to change that negative view into something positive. Unfortunately, reactivating drivers who were blacklisted isn't on the agenda at the moment.

Regards,


----------



## cavenoize (Jul 13, 2018)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> I took over a company that was swamped with scandals and a very bad public image. Moving forward my goal would be to change that negative view into something positive. Unfortunately, reactivating drivers who were blacklisted isn't on the agenda at the moment.


Wouldn't examining these cases be the definition of moving forward?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> KK2929 Hello again,
> 
> I've received your request in my inbox and I'm going to respond to it along with this one.
> 
> ...


Shit happens!


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Unions work so well guys. How's the US auto industry (last of our manufacturing) going? How are those awesome teachers unions making our great public schools? How about that police union that protect police and ensure they are above the law?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mature423 said:


> How about that police union that protect police and ensure they are above the law?


From the police perspective they work great.

I wouldn't mind that kind of protection


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> From the police perspective they work great.
> 
> I wouldn't mind that kind of protection


Yeah it must be nice to be above the law but how is life on the opposite end of that gun when they shoot your loved ones alive by mistake and get away with it. When you call them for help, they come and shoot your dog because it dared to bark at a cop.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mature423 said:


> Yeah it must be nice to be above the law but how is life on the opposite end of that gun when they shoot your loved ones alive by mistake and get away with it. When you call them for help, they come and shoot your dog because it dared to bark at a cop.


That's not what we're talking about. Those are different issues.

The issue is if unions are effective. 
They are.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's not what we're talking about. Those are different issues.
> 
> The issue is if unions are effective.
> They are.


Effective for whom. For the cop, yes. For you being dead and getting away with it? Not effective for you. Unions can destroy entire industries. How's General Motors doing? Hostess went bankrupt because of the unions.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mature423 said:


> Effective for whom. For the cop, yes. For you being dead and getting away with it? Not effective for you. Unions can destroy entire industries. How's General Motors doing? Hostess went bankrupt because of the unions.


Wow. 
There's more I want to say, but I'll return when you're no longer new.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Yes you want to argue effectiveness and throw out ethics and morality out the window. Why not hire the mob/mafia/gangs? I'm sure they will be EFFECTIVE as unions in eliminating your competition when you see another U/L driver at your favorite "honey hole".


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> In the mean time, bend over partners we are coming up with more ways to lower your wages and increase our profits. We started at 20% of the fare and are now exceeding 50% of the fare for Uber. Do you like the 3rd logo and gift card idea, now minors and felons will easily be able to obtain rides. You will be hitting more schools and we are working with prisons to give an Uber gift card out to recently freed criminals. Uber is looking out for you, like a pedophile on a playground.


Why "bend over" Mr Victim dryverjohn 
Uber's a gig. Never meant to be a FT career

:stop: Manage your expectations of a low skill low wage gig
and you'll never be disappointed


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Sitting on the sidelines while I wait for the snow to melt. I have wondered if a ride share union could ever work. My thoughts are the following, and I am just looking for other opinions. Don't worry nothing is going to happen anytime soon. However, the uber/lyft employees that troll these boards will take notice.
> 
> Benefits:
> No more wage cuts, union drivers establish what the pay rate needs to be in the region. Of course, this requires that enough drivers sign up.
> ...


A union could always work so long as you have a union employer. Uber knows that they don't have to accept any union contracts. Too many drivers willing to onboard for cheap rates.

Hell, everyday in the U.S. another 10,500 become the legal age to drive for Uber. It would take less then 3 months to replace every driver.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I work for a Union driving City Bus ..works well under that situation. (Public Transportation). Our Union and Employee work together fairly well. Public Transportation is Taxpayer subsidized. We have a Budget we have to work within.

Union for Uber will not work because the vast majority of Drivers believe there is unlimited Revenue at Uber/Lyft and "we" deserve it all . The fact is as we all know , simply observing how bad so many drivers are most are not fit to drive professionally . And because of a lack of professionalism driver rates will always resemble Walmart.

But that is Ubers responsibility. There is no training , no weeding out before they put damn near anyone on the road.

Only 30% of potential drivers that even make it to training are actually hired at Metro Bus.

You have to have the right temperament , customer skills, you have to fully understand ADA law , you have to obey ALL traffic laws..not just the ones you like , you have to be clean and well groomed . 

Benefit package is 65K , includes paid health premiums ($1200 year , paid Vacation , Pension ,paid sick leave etc,...) 

Now some of you are thinking damn that's a lot of Money ..umm no. It is $23 hour . a FAIR, decent wage and benefits to be a professional City Bus driver .

It ensures a basic living . Fair wage , good health coverage and a yearly vacation.

We will never make that (wage high enough to cover health as well as everything else)at Uber because Uber is ok with just barely OK people driving for them .

But that's OK , as an individual you do have the means to be a professional at ALL times (you think you get bad passengers , drive City Bus) , Be well groomed , don't be smoking in your car (is it your car or YOUR BUSINESS Car) , keep your car clean , know ADA law upside ..respect people...and depending on your location you're clearing $17-$25 hour ...be happy with what it is because YOU will stand out to passengers and the next time they are taking a ride and they see you on their APP you WILL be getting a the ride..if you are a I dont give a crap , I'll wear what I want , shave when I want , smoke when I want and kick people with dogs out of my car etc...you're the person posting how Uber sucks because you only got 2 rides the past hour


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dauction said:


> I work for a Union driving City Bus ..works well under that situation. (Public Transportation). Our Union and Employee work together fairly well. Public Transportation is Taxpayer subsidized. We have a Budget we have to work within.
> 
> Union for Uber will not work because the vast majority of Drivers believe there is unlimited Revenue at Uber/Lyft and "we" deserve it all . The fact is as we all know , simply observing how bad so many drivers are most are not fit to drive professionally . And because of a lack of professionalism driver rates will always resemble Walmart.
> 
> ...


You neglected to mention the required drug testing for city employment.
Judging from comments made by drivers on this site lots of U/L drivers are stoned most times.

Which also eliminates other employment options for uber drivers.
Limited driver employment options is what UBER Loves


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You neglected to mention the required drug testing for city employment.
> Judging from comments made by drivers on this site lots of U/L drivers are stoned most times.
> 
> Which also eliminates other employment options for uber drivers.
> Limited driver employment options is what UBER


 lol..exactly . Not required but I rarely even drink anymore . Obviously I don't want to hurt anyone but my CDL is work about 700k the next 10 years.

It isn't easy for younger people to see much further than a couple months down the road ...everyone is invincible..until they arent


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> lots of U/L drivers are stoned most times.


Yea, this was a selfie of my last Uber Pool. That's the driver falling out of the van.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yea, this was a selfie of my last Uber Pool. That's the driver falling out of the van.
> 
> View attachment 280769


Jeff Spicoli, everyone's favorite uber driver


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Why are taxi's paid $2.50 per mile in my market and a much higher rate per minute? I am under the belief that U/L have better platforms and in some cases, better drivers and cars than your local taxi stop. I believe that the taxi industry has established collectively the minimum rates that they will drive for. Why am I not a taxi driver, because I don't want to drive their car for $70 a day. I like the pay structure fine, but if I could find a middle ground between their rates and Uber rates I believe I could survive and do this as a full time career. There is no reason that the rates for Uber/Lyft should be less than 1/2 of what a comparable Taxi charges. There is collusion between Lyft/Uber in my market, identical fares. Who is going to take away the business from Uber/Lyft if they raise their per mile charge and subsequent pay to the drivers. My point is that they are not going to do it for the driver benefit, without some kind of group saying we won't drive for less. Imagine if you could receive $1.25 for every mile that you drove, same demand is going to exist, there is no 3rd ride share in most markets.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Why "bend over" Mr Victim dryverjohn
> Uber's a gig. Never meant to be a FT career
> 
> :stop: Manage your expectations of a low skill low wage gig
> and you'll never be disappointed


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Why are taxi's paid $2.50 per mile in my market and a much higher rate per minute? I am under the belief that U/L have better platforms and in some cases, better drivers and cars than your local taxi stop. I believe that the taxi industry has established collectively the minimum rates that they will drive for. Why am I not a taxi driver, because I don't want to drive their car for $70 a day. I like the pay structure fine, but if I could find a middle ground between their rates and Uber rates I believe I could survive and do this as a full time career. There is no reason that the rates for Uber/Lyft should be less than 1/2 of what a comparable Taxi charges. There is collusion between Lyft/Uber in my market, identical fares. Who is going to take away the business from Uber/Lyft if they raise their per mile charge and subsequent pay to the drivers. My point is that they are not going to do it for the driver benefit, without some kind of group saying we won't drive for less. Imagine if you could receive $1.25 for every mile that you drove, same demand is going to exist, there is no 3rd ride share in most markets.


You're free to become a taxi driver.

Passengers love low fares. Passengers are ubers priority 
NOT the disposable non employee drivers
Thousands of new drivers signing up Everyday


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> *Never* meant to be a FT career


Not true. Uber for a long time was trying to attract full-time drivers. They were even getting people to invest in fleets, then cutting rates. That's what the infamous Travis meltdown was about. Only recently have they done the 'side hustle' bit.

Oh and the FTC had something to say about Uber's advertising for full-time drivers:

https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...efund-checks-uber-drivers-part-ftc-settlement


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

New2This said:


> Not true. Uber for a long time was trying to attract full-time drivers. They were even getting people to invest in fleets, then cutting rates. That's what the infamous Travis meltdown was about. Only recently have they done the 'side hustle' bit.
> 
> Oh and the FTC had something to say about Uber's advertising for full-time drivers:
> 
> https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...efund-checks-uber-drivers-part-ftc-settlement


Capitalism thrives on gullible disposable victims


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> KK2929 Hello again,
> 
> I've received your request in my inbox and I'm going to respond to it along with this one.
> 
> ...


------------
Mr. 'K" - all I hear are a lot of excuses on why you cannot do what is correct. As the CEO, you have the power to make changes. When drivers are deactivated without notice, given no reason, given false reasons and not allowed any type of input or defense, something is wrong. Your safety committee is out of control. 
Incidentally, Uber still has a very bad public image, especially with women.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Didn't read any of the posts, the actual thought of selfish drivers too stupid to drive anything other than a POS car for some kind of 'unity' is hilarious at best, to get that kind of traction requires passion, and you are are not going to get it with a bunch of slobs that are too stupid to do basic math.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> From the police perspective they work great.
> 
> I wouldn't mind that kind of protection


Public unions are worse. Negotiate with the elected officials who you donate campaign money to, for more favorable terms, knowing that nobody in the room actually has to figure out how to pay for it. Tax away! Like most things the government does, it isn't going to end well.

Rideshare unionization is a bad idea, unless you like people who don't drive taking over and making more money than the drivers.... Sort of what the problem is now, but with 2 parties instead of 3.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

We had our first hacker strike last night. Rides were near impossible to get, money was lost. Power to the PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Jeff Spicoli, everyone's favorite uber driver


Trivia question;

What does Spicoli say in this scene prior to "Awesome! Totally awesome!"?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Trivia question;
> 
> What does Spicoli say in this scene prior to "Awesome! Totally awesome!"?


"All I need are some tasty waves cool bud and I'm fine, mind if I use your bathroom?"
As he exists the convenience store bathroom 
"Hey no towels man"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "All I need are some tasty waves cool bud and I'm fine, mind if I use your bathroom?"
> As he exists the convenience store bathroom
> "Hey no towels man"


Technically you are correct, but immediately after Brad throws hot coffee on the robber Spicoli says "Alright Hamilton!"

I still love the ending credits where it says that Spicoli blows reward money from saving Brook Shields from drowning by hiring Van Halen to play at his birthday party.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Technically you are correct, but immediately after Brad throws hot coffee on the robber Spicoli says "Alright Hamilton!"
> 
> I still love the ending credits where it says that Spicoli blows reward money from saving Brook Shields from drowning by hiring Van Halen to play at his birthday party.


Do you know what, on second thought I believe Spicoli says "Alright Hamilton" after he says "Awesome! Totally awesome!" My bad, too much acid in the 70's. Never mind playing Cash Cab with me because I'll get everything backwards.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You're going to have to give up the Ghost for me and others to believe it's really you.


I don't know which would be cooler:
Dara khosrowshahi actually taking the time to wade around with us in our cesspool
or
an imposter who plays it straight the whole time and never breaks character
either way
welcome to UP whoever you are


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Imposter, the real Dara spends his days counting his money and making feel good commercials for the passengers. F the drivers is his closing signature on all e-mail correspondence.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

@Dara khosrowshahi

While is doubt you would waste your time here, someone is doing a pretty good impression of being Dara. I hope I am completely wrong and you are actually interested in your drivers opinions.
You plan to bring Uber to an IPO without any path to profitability and an aggressive stance of stealing as much from the rider as possible (up front pricing) and paying your drivers less than minimum wage. As these issue become public as you do all the necessary disclosures and filings I wonder how you plan to dodge these landmines. The drivers will become aggressively vocal once a public voice becomes available and the truth about the way you have treated everyone outside you glass house. I am a long time driver of more than 4 years so I have watched Uber slash and burn everyone along the way. There is no justification for the pittance paid to drivers when you see that Uber is collecting 40+% of the money paid by the rider. You raise you pick up fees so you don't have to share with the riders and then you publish the riders rates but charge them much more than this when you give them the up front price. Surges are gone and replaced with a nonsense pick up fee while your software manipulates drivers to move to an area with a fee only to find it disappears as soon as you arrive. To try to classify a driver as an IC is a joke as we have no independent control over our business other than choosing when to drive and when not. Otherwise, every action of the driver is strickly controlled by Uber for Uber's benefit which clearly violates the entire concept of being an IC.
I know Lyfy filed first and you are going to be in a rush to get the IPO launched as quickly as possible in 2019 but there are land mines waiting for you out there and other than you becoming incredibly rich, the business itself, in it's current form, will not survive the test of time.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> *Dara khosrowshahi*
> 
> While is doubt you would waste your time here, someone is doing a pretty good impression of being Dara. I hope I am completely wrong and you are actually interested in your drivers opinions.
> You plan to bring Uber to an IPO without any path to profitability and an aggressive stance of stealing as much from the rider as possible (up front pricing) and paying your drivers less than minimum wage. As these issue become public as you do all the necessary disclosures and filings I wonder how you plan to dodge these landmines. The drivers will become aggressively vocal once a public voice becomes available and the truth about the way you have treated everyone outside you glass house. I am a long time driver of more than 4 years so I have watched Uber slash and burn everyone along the way. There is no justification for the pittance paid to drivers when you see that Uber is collecting 40+% of the money paid by the rider. You raise you pick up fees so you don't have to share with the riders and then you publish the riders rates but charge them much more than this when you give them the up front price. Surges are gone and replaced with a nonsense pick up fee while your software manipulates drivers to move to an area with a fee only to find it disappears as soon as you arrive. To try to classify a driver as an IC is a joke as we have no independent control over our business other than choosing when to drive and when not. Otherwise, every action of the driver is strickly controlled by Uber for Uber's benefit which clearly violates the entire concept of being an IC.
> I know Lyfy filed first and you are going to be in a rush to get the IPO launched as quickly as possible in 2019 but there are land mines waiting for you out there and other than you becoming incredibly rich, the business itself, in it's current form, will not survive the test of time.


You base your argument on a False premise

The truth:
A. Passengers are ubers #1 priority. They love low fares & they hate surges

B. Drivers are powerless, disposable non employees and in plentiful endless supply.

I believe the IPO will be well received by Global Investment Bankers who tend to view P & L different from uber drivers

No profit? No problem. Investors keep snapping up loss-making companies
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/29/no-profits-no-problem-the-economy-has-a-growing-appetite-for-unprofitable-companies.html


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Without drivers there are no riders no matter Uber's priority. An IPO might force them to face this issue.
No matter how powerless people are, there are legal requirements to pay a living wage. The current format falls closer to Human Trafficing as then riders are generally uninformed and helpless to understand that they are losing money for every mile driven.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Without drivers there are no riders no matter Uber's priority. An IPO might force them to face this issue.
> No matter how powerless people are, there are legal requirements to pay a living wage. The current format falls closer to Human Trafficing as then riders are generally uninformed and helpless to understand that they are losing money for every mile driven.


Dude, thousands of newbies sign up Everyday
You quit, 100 take your place

If FT drivers are losing money on every mile
Why do they continue to chauffeur ubers clients with a smile?
Because they are powerless
and frankly have limited employment options

This is a capitalist society, supply and demand.
No one is forcing u to drive for uber.
Yet YOU continue

The fault lies not with uber
The fault lies within


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Sitting on the sidelines while I wait for the snow to melt. I have wondered if a ride share union could ever work. My thoughts are the following, and I am just looking for other opinions. Don't worry nothing is going to happen anytime soon. However, the uber/lyft employees that troll these boards will take notice.
> 
> Benefits:
> No more wage cuts, union drivers establish what the pay rate needs to be in the region. Of course, this requires that enough drivers sign up.
> ...


Would be worth it simply for PROTECTION OF DRIVERS RIGHTS !

No deactivations based on ungrounded heresay !
Proper Driver Representation !


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Would be worth it simply for PROTECTION OF DRIVERS RIGHTS !
> 
> No deactivations based on ungrounded heresay !
> Proper Driver Representation !


LOL seriously, why would any company allow representation of
a Disposable non employee,
while thousands of new non employees sign up Everyday

Dude, Manage your expectations of a crap gig 
And move on!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Damn!
> Nice explanation.


It's kinda like this guy on AM 640 Sunday Mornings : )

https://www.iheart.com/podcast/the-jesus-christ-show-20414600/

*The Jesus Christ Show*

More about the The Jesus Christ Show: It airs every Sunday morning from 8-11 a.m. on KFI AM 640.
Tune in to find out why the young and old from all over the world listen for answers
to life's toughest questions. *Hosted by Jesus Christ* and produced by Neil Saavedra.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> It's kinda like this guy on AM 640 Sunday Mornings : )
> 
> https://www.iheart.com/podcast/the-jesus-christ-show-20414600/
> 
> *The Jesus Christ Show*


----------



## G6Chrisn (Sep 21, 2018)

I will make this simple. if you are not happy with uber, do not open the app. I find myself opening it less every day thanks to other options.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I do the opposite, I drive for all of them. As an IC, I take whoever is going to pay me the most. I also double dip as much as I can, ride, delivery, ride on the way to a delivery, scheduled hours, on call hours. Multiple income streams are available to the gig IC.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> Dear Dara khosrowshahi ,
> 
> If this is my own business to operate, my rate to schlep your entitled drunk snowflakes around will be $1.50/mile and $0.50/minute, not the bullshit you recently cut rates to.
> 
> ...


You really believe that's dara?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The posters who have been sucking up to "dara" have been licking the ass of an imposter.


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

dryverjohn said:


> Sitting on the sidelines while I wait for the snow to melt. I have wondered if a ride share union could ever work. My thoughts are the following, and I am just looking for other opinions. Don't worry nothing is going to happen anytime soon. However, the uber/lyft employees that troll these boards will take notice.
> 
> Benefits:
> No more wage cuts, union drivers establish what the pay rate needs to be in the region. Of course, this requires that enough drivers sign up.
> ...


Prevailing wage


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> I don't know if a union or association would work. One sticking point as I see it are dues. How to be fair with it. Many of the drivers are part time working one or two days a week, perhaps a few evenings. Should they pay the same amount as those driving full time.


Even if I had to pay 5 cents per mile (which is extremely high) to "union dues" I would still come out way ahead if Uber were forced to pay me 75% versus 55%.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Morning partner!
> 
> I thoroughly read your concerns and I would love to address them the best I can.
> 
> ...


While I'm interested in expanding the customer base in my market, I'm not interested in financing growth into new markets or new products wit my money. That's what your investor money is for

I especially object to putting my money into the development of driverless cars. Your investors should bear that risk as they will enjoy the reward if you are successful

My understanding is that when it comes to rideshare you are simply the middleman connecting riders with drivers. The fares are our money from which you take a well earned commission. Now that the infrastructure is in place I would expect that commission to get smaller, not bigger

Since, as you say, you are taking our money to finance the growth of the company unrelated to rideshare (developing driverless cars and to expand into new products) there should be a way for us to enjoy the reward, if you are successful.

So my question is: how much stock from the IPO do you intend to give to us, your driver-investors?


----------



## darata (Nov 28, 2018)

nothing like this psot.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Would be worth it simply for PROTECTION OF DRIVERS RIGHTS !
> 
> No deactivations based on ungrounded heresay !
> Proper Driver Representation !


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Hello everyone, thanks for inviting me to this thread.
> 
> Although Uber will keep the partnership it has with it's drivers as an IC status, somewhere in the long run, I don't see why a worker's union will not be established to represent our partners' interests.
> 
> ...


I have far more respect for your predecessor Travis Kalanick . He may have been crass but at least you knew what he was thinking (right or wrong) , because he couldn't help himself . You on the other hand are a bald-faced liar constantly talking out of the side of your mouth . I would advise you to run after the IPO before you get exposed for the POS you truly are . I am going to put my money where my mouth is and short your stock . Transparency will not be very good for you or FUBAR . I can hardly wait for the shit to hit the fan .


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Sitting on the sidelines while I wait for the snow to melt. I have wondered if a ride share union could ever work. My thoughts are the following, and I am just looking for other opinions. Don't worry nothing is going to happen anytime soon. However, the uber/lyft employees that troll these boards will take notice.
> 
> Benefits:
> No more wage cuts, union drivers establish what the pay rate needs to be in the region. Of course, this requires that enough drivers sign up.
> ...


*Even tho your poll is lop sided...this is what we need.*

Been a member since Sept.......No initiation fee....Monthly paying members "dues" are $18 a month. But you can signup for free membership also.

There are two types of members in the Independent Drivers Guild, *represented members*and *full members*. Here's how it works:

*REPRESENTED MEMBERSHIP*
All For-Hire Vehicle workers that work with companies we have negotiated representation with have access to basic membership in the Guild. Currently, that includes all of New York City's nearly 65,000 drivers who use the Uber app. All you need to do is register with us in the member portal using your TLC license number and the phone number associated with your company account. This gets you access to a number of benefits.

You can elect to upgrade your membership at any time.

*FULL MEMBERSHIP*
Full members pay $18 monthly either through their personal accounts or through payroll deduction with Uber. Full members are the power and resource we need to build worker power and win a driver-friendly For-Hire Vehicle industry. Becoming a full member tells elected officials, and company management: we stand with the IDG, we stand in solidarity, and we're ready to fight.

Full members have a host of special privileges and access. Only full members can serve on our committee and be a representative at the Works Council meetings with company management, and more. As our full membership grows, so will our bargaining power to win even more of the critical group benefits drivers want at lower prices. *Join at* IDG.ms/JOIN


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Please explain how a Union that represents NYC drivers will help the rest of the nations drivers. Lyft/Uber can still deactivate and the driver is unable to drive while the Union negotiates for re-instatement, which will take weeks/months.
In L.A. the teachers have a Union and the recent settlement was less then satisfactory.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Please explain how a Union that represents NYC drivers will help the rest of the nations drivers. Lyft/Uber can still deactivate and the driver is unable to drive while the Union negotiates for re-instatement, which will take weeks/months.
> In L.A. the teachers have a Union and the recent settlement was less then satisfactory.


Really, you need a gig workers union. Just like the sex workers unions in countries where it is legal. We be Ubers ho's. Lol


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Please explain how a Union that represents NYC drivers will help the rest of the nations drivers. Lyft/Uber can still deactivate and the driver is unable to drive while the Union negotiates for re-instatement, which will take weeks/months.
> In L.A. the teachers have a Union and the recent settlement was less then satisfactory.


They are branching out. Nuff said.


KK2929 said:


> Please explain how a Union that represents NYC drivers will help the rest of the nations drivers. Lyft/Uber can still deactivate and the driver is unable to drive while the Union negotiates for re-instatement, which will take weeks/months.
> In L.A. the teachers have a Union and the recent settlement was less then satisfactory.


And what would happen if they didn't have a Union???


dryverjohn said:


> Really, you need a gig workers union. Just like the sex workers unions in countries where it is legal. We be Ubers ho's. Lol


Such narrow minded thinking is what is making us their ho's *NOW!!!*


----------



## Kevin71kevin (Feb 9, 2019)

Union? Yes. No qualifying statement required.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SatMan said:


> They are branching out. Nuff said.
> 
> And what would happen if they didn't have a Union???
> 
> Such narrow minded thinking is what is making us their ho's *NOW!!!*


--------------------------------

I fail to see how a "Union" that is specific for NYC can be effective for drivers in Omaha , Los Angeles or San Francisco, etc.
Branching out ???? That would be obvious but NYC's drivers are currently having the same problems that the rest of the nation's drivers are having. What exactly is this Union doing to help them at this moment.
Narrow minded thinking ??? Asking for explanations is not narrow minded. A union may very well be the answer but I would require an office in my city and not dealing with an office in NYC.
The best they could do is demand a neutral hearing board made up of non- Uber employees for driver grievances. Uber was required to initiate one after the last problem with Travis K. but it has never appeared. 
Hiring an attorney and using the court system to demand that Uber comply would be just as effective. This company spends millions of dollars paying fines or plea bargaining lawsuits to stay out of court while their drivers are struggling to survive.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------------
> 
> I fail to see how a "Union" that is specific for NYC can be effective for drivers in Omaha , Los Angeles or San Francisco, etc.
> Branching out ???? That would be obvious but NYC's drivers are currently having the same problems that the rest of the nation's drivers are having. What exactly is this Union doing to help them at this moment.
> ...


I rest my case..... Narrow minded thinking is all I can read!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

SatMan said:


> I rest my case..... Narrow minded thinking is all I can read!


You could have explained the concept of 'locals' within the union framework, and how they work to better the specific locations they represent while under the national (or international) banner. Or you could have explained the barriers to organizing, particularly in areas outside of NYC where driver status is already regulated - something that doesn't exist in any other US markets.

The best way to win someone over to your side is to insult their questions. Well done! You're perfect for Union work.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> I fail to see how a "Union" that is specific for NYC can be effective for drivers in Omaha , Los Angeles or San Francisco, etc.
> Branching out ???? That would be obvious but NYC's drivers are currently having the same problems that the rest of the nation's drivers are having.* What exactly is this Union doing to help them at this moment.*
> Narrow minded thinking ???


Well KK2929, if you were to allot some time into reading and investigate the link in my original post before making obvious uninformed statements, it would save been nice... So here's a short cut for you and others. Yes, for now they are in NY only, but when they see interest in other major markets, they will get things started there. It's not an overnight occurrence, it takes tenacity of everyone involved...including the drivers. https://drivingguild.org/about/



KK2929 said:


> In L.A. the teachers have a Union and the recent settlement was less then satisfactory.


A Union or Guild gives the average person a chance to have his voice heard.

So please tell us all how the teachers would have fared without the Union??? We are all waiting for your reply with baited breath. But I think we all already know the answer to that one.

The "average" person only thinks within his own box thereby limiting his goals...*Being a driver* already has you thinking outside the box...But only a bit..That is why the rideshare companies can take advantage of us....NY drivers put their boxes together....The rideshare companies took notice! Now the rest of us are paying the price....If we all stand together what do you think they can do?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

No way, can't get rid of crappy drivers now, with a Union they will be rewarded.


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> No way, can't get rid of crappy drivers now, with a Union they will be rewarded.


May you never be deactivated by way of false representation.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

jafi_112 said:


> May you never be deactivated by way of false representation.


Ahh, ok thanks?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SatMan said:


> I rest my case..... Narrow minded thinking is all I can read!


----------------------
Damn straight and proud of it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SatMan said:


> Well KK2929, if you were to allot some time into reading and investigate the link in my original post before making obvious uninformed statements, it would save been nice... So here's a short cut for you and others. Yes, for now they are in NY only, but when they see interest in other major markets, they will get things started there. It's not an overnight occurrence, it takes tenacity of everyone involved...including the drivers. https://drivingguild.org/about/
> 
> A Union or Guild gives the average person a chance to have his voice heard.
> 
> ...


------------------------------

..If we all stand together what do you think they can do?

Well, let's see. Other than being an idealistic attitude that looks good on paper but in reality, not probable.

First of all -- you will NEVER get all drivers to stand with you and probably not even 50%. Too many diverse backgrounds and financial needs. Many have no other way to support their families and will not rock the boat, so to say.

Secondly, I see deactivation for the troublemakers and no reason given. Since both companies register many new drivers everyday, I do not see them taking much of a financial hit. But that is my uneducated opinion.

What I do see is you promoting this Union, which is fine but it could be years before it gets enough paying members to have any strength at a bargaining table. At $18 per month for a Union that is getting established in California and has no power -- nope, sorry, does not work for me. 
Their goals, originally were for the Black Car drivers. They claim to represent every Uber driver in NYC. What have they done for them? Just curious. The establishment of minimum wage was NY City Council.

As for me standing with you on any issue -- Never happen. I dislike bullies, meaning you. Be a gentleman and stay on point instead of throwing personal insults. Because I ask questions does not call for defensive or offensive remarks from you.

As for the L.A. teachers -- I am in L.A. and have talked to several teachers who are not particularly content with the settlement that their "UNION" allowed. I am not against Unions as long as they produce and actually protect my interests.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> Damn straight and proud of it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ------------------------------
> ...


There you go with the me, me, me. I will ask YOU again..... 


SatMan said:


> And what would happen if they didn't have a Union???


I will leave the rest of you questions unanswered until you respond to the question above.....


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SatMan said:


> There you go with the me, me, me. I will ask YOU again.....
> 
> I will leave the rest of you questions unanswered until you respond to the question above.....


----------------------
No one is disputing that there is strength in numbers and the dollar. 
You have made this so personal that you have forgotten the issue. You don't have to answer any of my questions. As a matter of fact, you do not have to ever respond to any of my posts. Stick to the subject. 
I have no intention of paying $18 per month for a Union that is not active in Los Angeles. I put in a post on this forum for NYC drivers to talk about this Union. I will let them explain the pros and cons.


----------

